# Is there an experimental basis for the development of ischaemic colitis as a result o



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2007 Feb;19(2):77-84.Is there an experimental basis for the development of ischaemic colitis as a result of 5-HT(3) antagonist treatment?Camilleri M.Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research (CENTER) Group, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, MN, USA.5-HT(3) antagonists are effective treatments for chemotherapy-induced emesis and diarrhoea and urgency and pain associated with irritable bowel syndrome. Reports of ischaemic colitis led to restricted use of the approved drug, alosetron. This article briefly reviews the controversial information from epidemiology and adverse reaction reports and addresses the experimental basis for the development of ischaemic colitis as a result of 5-HT(3) antagonist treatment. The author reviews the potential factors based involved in the ischaemic colitis and ways in which this class of compound may influence those factors based on experimental evidence, including the literature on any vascular effects of these agents. Finally, the article addresses the theoretical basis for the constipation as a predisposing factor for the development of ischaemic colitis. The evidence reviewed suggests that further studies are needed to explore the principles to prove or disprove the association.PMID: 17244161


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Eric,Thanks for posting this and the other very interesting articles that have come out in the last week or so. Not to mention thanks for having taken the time to stay on top of these things for years.It's good to see that someone still considers this topic worthy of study, especially when that someone is Dr. Camilleri. That the connection between 5-HT3 antagonists and IC has continued to baffle even the most distinguished and dedicated experts has been a source of tremendous frustration for IBS patients who would like to see wider (or for some agents, any) access to these drugs. I hope they are getting somewhere.Just FYI for anyone who is curious, this is a clinical trial studying the effects of alosetron on mucosal blood flow:http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00370032?order=23


----------

